# Orange > SFR > Orange



## Nouvoul (23 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,
En juillet dernier j'ai résilié chez Orange (client depuis nombreuses années) pour acquérir un 3GS chez Sfr; peu satisfait de la couverture 3G Sfr dans mon coin et souhaitant revenir chez Orange + Iphone4, je suis passé à la boutique. On m'a dit de revenir le 24 car ils auraient plus de détails sur les nouveaux forfaits :rateau:, pas très passionnés par ma demande.
Quelqu'un aurait-il des infos sur le rachat éventuel de mon reste d'abonnement SFR (encore 1 an à tirer sinon  ) par Orange et forfaits liés ?
Merci


----------



## skaire (23 Juin 2010)

hogo a dit:


> Petite astuce pour ceux qui sont chez Orange, qui veulent l'iPhone 4 et qui sont encore engagés pour 1 an
> 
> Vous n'avez pas assez de points fidelité (environ 1000) donc vous ne pourrez pas négocier avec eux (ou très faiblement)
> En PCM, l'iPhone vous coûtera donc très cher ! (avec ODR de 100 , comptez environ 450-500  pour le nouvel iPhone si on admet qu'il coûtera le même prix que l'actuel 3GS 16 Go)
> ...



Salut tu a la loi chatel, je pence que sa doit être la même chose pour sfr. Y a pas de raison.


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Juin 2010)

Merci, j'avais lu ça , j'aurais plutôt voulu avoir des "expériences vécues"; rien sur le site Orange n'indique la possibilité de rachat de forfaits d'autres opérateurs, ce qui était mentionné l'an dernier lors de la sortie du 3GS.
Y'a personne qui veut quitter SFR ? :rose:


----------



## PadawanMac (23 Juin 2010)

J'ai un peu de mal à comprendre comment on peut s'engager chez un opérateur sans vérifier au préalable la qualité de la couverture pour les zones que l'on fréquent au quotidien. Recoupé cette couverture théorique avec des avis d'utilisateurs permet tout de même d'avoir une bonne idée de la performance de l'opérateur sur une zone donnée.

Mis à par ça, le plus intéressant pour toi est en effet d'utiliser la loi châtel si tu es certain de revenir chez Orange. Fait toi aidé par une assos de consommateurs éventuellement tu y verras plus clair.

A+


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Juin 2010)

D'accord; mais au moment de la sortie du 3GS la disponibilité chez Orange n'était pas assurée, pénuries chez les 3 brigands; j'avais pu dégoter* un appareil dans une boutique provinciale reculée Sfr.
Auparavant j'avais regardé les cartes de couverture 3G qu'on trouve; chez moi paraissait correct pour Orange et Sfr; c'est vrai qu'à ± 500m la 3G sfr passe mais pas précisément chez moi, or mon fils qui a eu son 3GS il y a 6 mois chez Orange capte la 3G ici-même alors que moi non.
Voilà voilà.
Donc je m'étais renseigné et d'une, et de deux les iPhone n'étant disponibles nulle part, je me voyais mal en "emprunter" un chez O, S ou B pour faire des tests chez moi. D'ailleurs quel opérateur/boutique  te prêterait un iPhone pour l'essayer d'autant qu'il faudrait qu'ils filent une Sim provisoire si on décidait de renoncer à l'achat et à l'abonnement lié.
Enfin, je vais voir ces jours-ci les nouvelles du front; merci quand même 

(* un t ou 2 sont admis)


----------



## PadawanMac (23 Juin 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Donc je m'étais renseigné et d'une, et de deux les iPhone n'étant disponibles nulle part, je me voyais mal en "emprunter" un chez O, S ou B pour faire des tests chez moi. *D'ailleurs quel opérateur/boutique  te prêterait un iPhone pour l'essayer* d'autant qu'il faudrait qu'ils filent une Sim provisoire si on décidait de renoncer à l'achat et à l'abonnement lié.


Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dis, c'est évident que les opérateurs ne sont pas là pour mettre à disposition des appareils de tests.

Ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'avec l'entourage, des amis, des collègues, on peut avoir des avis sur les couvertures des différents opérateurs. De même avec les forums, il n'est pas difficile d'avoir des infos sur une zone. On n'a pas toujours les bonnes infos cela dit.

A+


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Juin 2010)




----------



## Nouvoul (29 Juin 2010)

Bon quelques infos; je sors de ma boutique Orange. La vendeuse m'informe qu'elle a de nouvelles infos pour la reprise de l'ancien :rateau: iPhone 3GS, jusqu'à 150, mais pour cela il faut remplir une demande de devis de reprise sur le site Orange. Illico de retour chez moi j'essaie en vain de trouver ce p de formulaire devis, c'est à s'arracher mon reste de cheveux . J'ai dû m'inscrire sur le forum assistance Orange pour que quelqu'un m'aide. Evidemment je n'ai trouvé aucun n° de tél pour avoir un humain à qui parler.
Sinon je ne sais pas si cette reprise encore virtuelle pourrait se cumuler au 100 nouveau client.
A suivre, restons


----------



## pa2gato (29 Juin 2010)

Oui, la reprise par orange des iphones c'est une blague 
Tu vas sur la page de "recyclage de votre ancien téléphone" (quand tu la trouve) et là, la liste des gsm repris ne comprend pas Apple


----------



## Nouvoul (29 Juin 2010)

Si si, j'ai vu le mail Intranet Orange de la vendeuse la reprise varie de 50 ou 70 à 150 pour iPhone 3G et 3GS. Mais peut-être est-ce  trop récent et pas encore sur le site; wait & see 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h33 ----------

Voilà l'info: mon 3GS serait repris 150; cependant le délai pour la reprise étant bref et la boutique n'envisageant qu'un nouveau stock le 7 juillet, je devrai refaire la manip pour imprimer le bon cadeau.
http://www.orange.fr/bin/frame.cgi?u=http%3A//www.agir-reflexesverts.orange.fr/
Donc du lien > recyclage > entrer le n° IMEI :rateau: > fournir les infos sur l'état de l'appareil > adresse etc,
349-150=199 l'iPh4 (-100 ???)
Bon, ils sont vraiment compliqués ces gens-là, sur le site Sfr pour changer mon 3GS pour un 4, prix ±700  :mouais:   ils appellent ça un renouvellement "Bronze", et bien je vais le couler leur bronze 
A ceux qui râlent, je dirai que les sites SFR ou Orange pour ce qui est de la navigation, de l'assistance ou des contacts, c'est kif-kif: BOURRICOTS


----------



## hogo (29 Juin 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Si si, j'ai vu le mail Intranet Orange de la vendeuse la reprise varie de 50 ou 70&#8364; à 150&#8364; pour iPhone 3G et 3GS. Mais peut-être est-ce  trop récent et pas encore sur le site; wait & see
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h33 ----------
> 
> ...



Je ne sais quel iPhone 3GS tu as, mais l'offre de reprise Orange est _*minable*_,
pour preuve, deux autres sites de recyclage mobile, Love2Recycle, un des leaders te le reprend 255 &#8364; (16 Go) *(300 &#8364; pour le 32 Go*) , Fonebak, un de ses concurrents va jusqu à 275 &#8364; (16 Go) *(287 &#8364; pour le 32Go)*
Ils ont l'air d'être sérieux, fais un tour sur Google pour voir leur avis

A bon entendeur, ...


----------



## Nouvoul (29 Juin 2010)

"Ils ont l'air d'être sérieux", c'est vite dit :rose: j'aimerais avoir des retours d'expérience(s).
Sinon effectivement c'est bien plus intéressant que les reprises des 3 OOO (3 Opérateurs Officiels Organisés  ).
Le discours "sauvons la planète et aidons les pauvres" de Fonebank et Love2recycle me laisse un peu méfiant, déjà "love" 
Merci malgré tout de tes infos, à suivre


----------



## hogo (29 Juin 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> "Ils ont l'air d'être sérieux", c'est vite dit :rose: j'aimerais avoir des retours d'expérience(s).
> Sinon effectivement c'est bien plus intéressant que les reprises des 3 OOO (3 Opérateurs Officiels Organisés  ).
> Le discours "sauvons la planète et aidons les pauvres" de Fonebank et Love2recycle me laisse un peu méfiant, déjà "love"
> Merci malgré tout de tes infos, à suivre



Non, je te rassure pour Love2Recycle, c'est sûr qu'ils sont bons, un ami a réussi à refourguer son 3G 175 &#8364; payé en 5 jours
Juste pour Fonebak je n'ai pas eu d'expérience

Pour info, SFR, RueDuCommerce, Bouygues, CDiscount, Carrefour passent par Love2Recycle ...

Après c'est toi qui vois ... si tu préfères donner un peu plus d'argent à Orange, je te rappelle quand même que ton iPhone 3GS 16 Go peut se revendre très facilement plus de 300 &#8364;
1 exemple très récent sur eBay :
Lien annonce exemple
Donc ça serait bête de le brader à ce point là ...

Bonne soirée !


----------



## Ielliot (30 Juin 2010)

Je viens d'envoyer mon iPhone 3G 16 go a love2recycle en indiquant qu'il est fonctionnel (soit 195 de reprise théorique) je vous dirais


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Juillet 2010)

Finalement je me suis mis sur liste d'attente Orange dans la boutique, prochaine "vague" Iphone4 32Go annoncée pour le 7 juillet; je n'ai pas demandé la reprise de 150 &#8364; de mon 3GS, je ferai sans doute ce que vous préconisez, reprise par Love2truc ou Fonebank. Comme je dois encore rester Sfr quelques jours si tout va bien ou quelques semaines si la "vague" orange ne me mouille pas le 7, j'aurai peut-être d'ici là le retour d'expérience d'Ielliot.
Merci 
Et merci pour le modèle de lettre Loi Chatel vu à quelques posts d'ici!


----------



## irix2A (2 Juillet 2010)

j ai envoyé mon 32go 3GS a love2recycle ce soir on verra bien ils doivent me le reprendre a 280 je vous tiens au courant dès que j ai un retour...:mouais:


----------



## irix2A (7 Juillet 2010)

iphone arrivé chez love2recycle attend leur diagnostique.......


----------



## irix2A (16 Juillet 2010)

cheque recu aujourd hui o top !!!!


----------



## Nouvoul (20 Juillet 2010)

Voilà, iPhone4 32Go de chez ma boutique Orange (réservé il y a 15 jours), résiliation SFR, rachat du 3GS par PhoneAndPlanet 242  (les cours ont bien baissé en quelques jours  ).
Si j'ai un souci avec eux je vous en informerai.
Pour ceux que ça intéresse, je constate que la 3G arrive chez moi maintenant avec Orange, ce que j'ai jamais pu avoir avec SFR. Donc a priori bonne opération


----------



## Hialmar (26 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai quelques questions à propos du recyclage/reprise des iPhone :

Si je le fais chez Orange, est-ce que leur bon d'achat est valable sur mon forfait (en gros est-ce qu'au lieu de me prélever mes 39,90  par mois ils peuvent les prendre sur le bon d'achat) ?
J'ai eu les 2 sons de cloche (service client qui me dit non et qu'il faut le dépenser en boutique et boutique qui me dit que ça marche) donc j'ai une certaine méfiance. Aucune envie d'acheter un truc qui me sert à rien.

Chez Bouygues ça à l'air mieux puisqu'ils font des virements. Par contre, j'ai pas pu trouver s'il fallait que je demande un desymlockage à Orange avant de leur envoyer le tel.
Est-ce que quelqu'un est au courant ?

Pour les autres ce n'est pas intéressant. J'ai un iPhone 3G 16G. Orange me le reprends 150, Bouygues 148, fonebank 130, love2recycle 127, quand à Phone House je peux récupérer uniquement 100 et quelques si j'achète rien...

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## arrakiss (4 Octobre 2010)

Lol j'ai relu tous le post du coup, ça date.
Mais quel déploiement d'énergie pour un bout de plastique de la part de Nouvoul :rateau:

La reprise c'est pas censé être du sur l'achat d'un nouvel appareil...?


----------



## Nouvoul (5 Octobre 2010)

arrakiss a dit:


> Lol j'ai relu tous le post du coup, ça date.
> Mais quel déploiement d'énergie pour un bout de plastique de la part de Nouvoul :rateau:
> La reprise c'est pas censé être du sur l'achat d'un nouvel appareil...?



Je réponds quand même 
Mon déploiement d'énergie + la collaboration de certains membres de ce forum et plus largement de MacGé m'a permis:
1) de me faire reprendre mon 3GS 242  au lieu de 150  proposés par Orange
2) d'écrire une belle lettre de résiliation à Sfr, modèle loi machin 25% restant dus pour l'année annulée.
Tout ça a pris un peu de temps, mais je n'aurais au moins pas perdu 600 .
Et mon "bout de plastique" ne connaît pas les affres de "l'antennagate"?
Voilà


----------

